# Neon tetras and breeding CRS?



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

I've wanted to add Crystal Red Shrimp to my planted setup for a while now. My question is - is it safe to keep neon tetras and an otto with a breeding groups of CRS, or will the tetras eat the baby shrimp?


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Some people say its safe and others say its Not....... It also depends on how planted your tank is and how dense the layout is setup. Perhaps if there is enough hiding space and the tetras are well fed it might work out.... good luck!


----------



## jay (Apr 21, 2010)

i agree with above. if your tank is not heavily dense with plants the little shrimplets can be a nice snack for tetras.


----------

